# Mail Order Golf



## rob_golf1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Great service from them.

Order some Mint/Grade A Srixon Soft Feel lake balls for Â£9.99 with free delivery. Ordered them yesterday at 11:56 and they arrived at 1:00pm today! Brilliant service and all the balls were as described, some even looked like they may have never been hit before! 

Highly recommended company and service!! :thup:


----------

